
Undercover: Twitter Ready to Give Trump’s Private DMs to DOJ - aestetix
https://www.projectveritas.com/2018/01/09/undercover-video-sr-network-security-engineer-reveals-twitter-ready-to-give-trumps-private-dms-to-doj/
======
ry_ry
Wouldn't Twitter be compelled to hand over this data if subpoenaed anyway?

According to the article - apart from saying how much he disliked the
president, which seems to be the bulk of the content - this chap described how
he wouldn't look at Trump's DMs, and would rely on the legal system to sort
that out if the DoJ wanted them, and additionally that the President's
tweeting was discussed at Twitter, which was a given.

All sounds fairly... normal?

So the only revelation is that James O'Keefe is still doing this sort of
thing, and felt that this was newsworthy. I mean seriously, how lame must the
other 'dirt' he's dug up have been if _THIS_ was his undercover expose?

Is O'Keefe still banned from Twitter?

